# New Arabian Pics



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Just thought I'd share a few new pics with you guys.
Went out with the camera the other day and got a few shots of a couple (well, a few anyhow!) of my girls. 

Comet:



















Affection:



















Ellie:










Rina:










Surf:



















Roxy:


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

wow those are beautiful! i LOVE the first one!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ivorygold1195 said:


> wow those are beautiful! i LOVE the first one!


Thanks Ivory!

Comet is most always everyone favourite! 
I must admit myself she is quite a striking horse... I'm hoping to get a few shows under her belt next summer if finances and training allows!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great pictures! Surfs nose looks funky though, what did you do to it?


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Gorgeous Arabs!!! I love Comet!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Love the chrome on Roxy!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Great pictures! Surfs nose looks funky though, what did you do to it?


She was basking in the sun with her lip hanging down... lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Allie!

Here's some more of her:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And a few more of Ellie:


----------



## countrycowgirl (Aug 29, 2009)

wow you have Beautiful horses!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you!
I do love them.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> Thanks Allie!
> 
> Here's some more of her:


*drool*
I can has???


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh i absolutely love allie


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> *drool*
> I can has???


LOL
Well....Tiffanny really wants her full sister, Maiden.
So, when she convinces me to let her have Maiden, then you can have Roxy. 

Now you got me going through her pictures and finding some older goodies! LOL


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

They are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arabian (Sep 11, 2009)

* They are all very beautiful horses, comet is stunning.*


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks CheyAut!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow...!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you HorsePride!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the baby pic of Roxy...she was so cute and innocent then! 

Allie you don't want her she is EVIL!! She has some serious personal space issues...just walks right into you for attention! BAD OWNER LOVES HER TOO MUCH!


----------



## kandice (Jul 28, 2009)

OMG! I am absolutely in LOVE with ELLIE! Please share more pictures of them all!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Kandice!
Ellie is a super sweet mare! 

I do get very camera happy so I love to post new pics all the time!


----------

